# 8x3x3 viv build for bosc monitor



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

firstly hi and welcome to my viv build tomorrow i will be starting when the wood arrives i have bought everything i need today and total cost for this viv is £70 i know BARGIN all from a place in leigh called browns diy a family run shop its going to be made with chip board and sealed with polyethylene around 3 coats should do it so keep your eyes posted tomorrow evening for updates any help and ideas welcome :no1:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

The wood has arrived and all ready cut to size for me time to drill the guide holes for the screws pics will be added tonight


----------



## arni3 (May 5, 2008)

Where do you live im needing one maybe at this size


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

arni3 said:


> Where do you live im needing one maybe at this size


I live in leigh just outside manchester


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

keep us updated : victory:


----------



## daniel-james (Jan 10, 2012)

£70! bargain What about glass ? I've bought glass for at least 5 Viv builds now and best I've had is £45 for 6mm glass for a 6x3x2


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

there is no glass in this viv its going to be perspex to save money and waight uploading today progress now


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

todays progress


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

nick19 said:


> todays progress
> image
> image
> image


Coming along very nicely ... Funny looking bosc ...:whistling2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

varanus87 said:


> Coming along very nicely ... Funny looking bosc ...:whistling2:


i know hes ugly aint he :blush:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

nick19 said:


> i know hes ugly aint he :blush:


Don't put urself down dude enough ppl will do that for u ... but yes he doesnt look very reptilian to me ..:2thumb: but on a viv note ... Looking gooooooood ...:no1:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

chears mate its not going to be ous special inside just a few branches and hides for him maybe a ledge aswell


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

a quick update its nerly done ive aded supports at my bed has to go on top of this monster viv and two coats of varnish worth around £60 and planning on another two (only varnished inside the viv) also used a water proof filler along all the edges and then varnished over that aswell
























now i have to figure out how in going to do the doors :blush:


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

nick19 said:


> a quick update its nerly done ive aded supports at my bed has to go on top of this monster viv and two coats of varnish worth around £60 and planning on another two (only varnished inside the viv) also used a water proof filler along all the edges and then varnished over that aswell
> image
> image
> image
> now i have to figure out how in going to do the doors :blush:


Hahaha, I was wondering when I would find you on these forums, how you doing bro 

Cage looks sick! Lets get some pics of Rex.


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

looking well! you may find that the varnish will chip of the seal over time but great to see surpports in the viv as that will make it easy to open the glass!!


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> Hahaha, I was wondering when I would find you on these forums, how you doing bro
> 
> Cage looks sick! Lets get some pics of Rex.


Will post one soon and can i ask who u are


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

motorhead said:


> looking well! you may find that the varnish will chip of the seal over time but great to see surpports in the viv as that will make it easy to open the glass!!


Thats fine i can always do touch ups if needed in the future i think i may make clip on doors yet


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

nick19 said:


> Will post one soon and can i ask who u are


S - T - 0 - K - I'll be back soon, going out for a meal with the missus


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> S - T - 0 - K - I'll be back soon, going out for a meal with the missus


Ok mate
and a pic of him for you all


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

nick19 said:


> there is no glass in this viv its going to be* perspex to save money* and waight uploading today progress now



Have you priced it up yet? perspex is usually more expensive than glass


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Meko said:


> Have you priced it up yet? perspex is usually more expensive than glass


Yh mate and im going to use the glass i have in the shed perspex was £20 for a 6x2 of 4mil


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

nick19 said:


> Yh mate and im going to use the glass i have in the shed perspex was £20 for a 6x2 of 4mil


Mancman lol, it's me St0kes lol.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> Mancman lol, it's me St0kes lol.


I know you said already lol


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

nick19 said:


> I know you said already lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Lol ok,
> 
> I need to find someone to build my enclosure... are you building that bad boy yourself, with the help of your old man?


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> nick19 said:
> 
> 
> > I know you said already lol[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

nick19 said:


> Reptileguy1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Just me mate old man dont want out to do with it lol Ill tell u wat mate get all the wood and get itcut to size and ill come down and build it for you
> ...


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Reptileguy1988 said:


> nick19 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know you had the craftsmanship to do it ! i'm impressed Nick.
> ...


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

another coat of varnish thats 3 coats and 10 cans of the stuff later and another coat to go
and here is the results


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

That looks really slick, nice job man.


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

ok im going to be cheeky. can you tell me what wood you used/

i am planning and 8x4x4


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

nick19 said:


> another coat of varnish thats 3 coats and 10 cans of the stuff later and another coat to go
> and here is the results
> image


Looks impressive to say it started off as............



niccky said:


> ok im going to be cheeky. can you tell me what wood you used/



............chipboard


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

thats what was thinking thanks


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Meko said:


> Looks impressive to say it started off as............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you mate doing the doors tomorrow


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

quick update bought some perspex for the doors £35 and suite case hinges 12 all together costing £17 here is the results one side of viv done


----------



## Burmtastic (Mar 25, 2010)

Very nice hun  

:2thumb:


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

nick19 said:


> quick update bought some perspex for the doors £35 and suite case hinges 12 all together costing £17 here is the results one side of viv done
> image


Looking badass Nick! can't wait to see the final update


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Burmtastic said:


> Very nice hun
> 
> :2thumb:


thank you 


Reptileguy1988 said:


> Looking badass Nick! can't wait to see the final update


Chears mate its getting there slowly would be pritty much done now if i didnt have work


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

Anymore updates? :2thumb:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

RW97herps said:


> Anymore updates? :2thumb:


Yh its done now and he is in it will
Do a final
Update tomorrow


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

UPDATE
right well i got carryed away and forgat to take some photos so bits are missing heres were its at now still got to make it better but its liver bull for him now so he is in there happy as larry









































more to come when i have more in there for him


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

nick19 said:


> UPDATE
> right well i got carryed away and forgat to take some photos so bits are missing heres were its at now still got to make it better but its liver bull for him now so he is in there happy as larry
> image
> image
> ...


I look foward to it!, I may also have to steal your idea of having a MASSIVE viv under the bed :whistling2: now what to put into it? :lol2: and how to convince my parents :lol2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

RW97herps said:


> I look foward to it!, I may also have to steal your idea of having a MASSIVE viv under the bed :whistling2: now what to put into it? :lol2: and how to convince my parents :lol2:


Lol go for it mate just make sur u support it properly


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

Will do :L If you dont mind me asking how much did you spend on wood and varnish..etc for this?


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

RW97herps said:


> Will do :L If you dont mind me asking how much did you spend on wood and varnish..etc for this?


wood 70ish varnish around £200:blush:


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

nick19 said:


> wood 70ish varnish around £200:blush:


wait :gasp: you spent £200 on varnish :lol2: thats a lot of varnish :lol2:


----------



## Reptileguy1988 (Jan 27, 2012)

nick19 said:


> wood 70ish varnish around £200:blush:


Mate the final product looks bad ass, I think you did a great job on it!

He looks pretty chuffed with it hahahahaha.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

RW97herps said:


> wait :gasp: you spent £200 on varnish :lol2: thats a lot of varnish :lol2:


Its alot of viv to varnish and yackt varnish is not cheap



Reptileguy1988 said:


> Mate the final product looks bad ass, I think you did a great job on it!
> 
> He looks pretty chuffed with it hahahahaha.


Yh mate its on top pal got loads to do inside yet its just basic at the moment going to go cut some trees down for him today


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

nick19 said:


> Yh mate its on top pal got loads to do inside yet its just basic at the moment going to go cut some trees down for him today


We must have pics tonight :whistling2: pleaseeeeeeeeee


----------



## Burmtastic (Mar 25, 2010)

nick19 said:


> wood 70ish varnish around £200:blush:


you are mental... would have been better off with pond sealand:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

RW97herps said:


> We must have pics tonight :whistling2: pleaseeeeeeeeee


Sorry mate didnt get round to it had to help my brother build a b&q



Burmtastic said:


> you are mental... would have been better off with pond sealand:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Didnt no were to get it


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

nick19 said:


> Sorry mate didnt get round to it had to help my brother build a b&q
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt no were to get it


how about now? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

